# WCF Chapter XXXIII



## Rescued (Apr 5, 2020)

I heard it said that the WCF doesn't take a definite stance on a millennial view, but if we read the chapter about the Final Judgment, it becomes clear the writers of the confession were certain of the fact that on the Day Christ returns in the clouds of heaven, that is the Day when He judges all men, both saint and sinner. That it's the Final Day and there will be no further age other than the eternal state. I think this is clear from the confession, which is in perfect harmony with the whole of scripture. Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello Jeremy,

I think all the various views on the "millennium" would agree with this. The disagreement occurs re _prior_ to the Day of Judgment, with the premil and their literal 1,000-year reign of Christ from an earthly Jerusalem, and the postmil and their golden age of some sort also prior to the Judgment—both positing an additional age in contradiction to the Scripture's two ages, "this world [or age] and the world to come" (Gal 1:4; Matt 12:32; Luke 18:29, 30; 20:34, 35; Eph 1:21).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rescued (Apr 7, 2020)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hello Jeremy,
> 
> I think all the various views on the "millennium" would agree with this. The disagreement occurs re _prior_ to the Day of Judgment, with the premil and their literal 1,000-year reign of Christ from an earthly Jerusalem, and the postmil and their golden age of some sort also prior to the Judgment—both positing an additional age in contradiction to the Scripture's two ages, "this world [or age] and the world to come" (Gal 1:4; Matt 12:32; Luke 18:29, 30; 20:34, 35; Eph 1:21).



Yes this is true and I think that inserting this additional age in between this and that to come does some damage in the sense that it takes men off from the fear of God. The scriptures use language that would prepare us for an imminent Final Day of Judgment, not an imminent rapture or anything else. The dispensational view of this is the most damaging. My favorite passage on this is 2 Peter ch. 3, which makes it crystal clear that we look for a New Heaven and earth, which will come at the same time as the Day of the Lord or the Day of Judgment. It all happens at the same time. And Peter's whole point in exhorting about this is, "seeing that all these things shall be dissolved, what manner of persons ought ye to be in all holy conversation and godliness, looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God..." and "be diligent that ye may be found of him in peace, without spot and blameless..."

The literal millenial view and the golden age view both contradict the scriptures and cast off many of the exhortations given us by both the apostles and Christ.


----------

